# R.I.P Fenix



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rest in peace mini mog.

Only 1.5 years old, another wonderful cat taken by a driver not paying attention.

You can now rest forever in your favourite spot on the window ledge, noseying out the window. :2thumb:


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats so sad. I have a black kitten just like that, I found him buy the road side. RIP Fenix, my thoughts go out to you at this hard time.


----------

